# Happy 1st Birthday



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Kaiser turned 1 years old on 22 October... he is still a handful, but there are glimpses of the amazing dog he will be one day. He certainly fills our lives with laughter and frustration and fun and exercise :grin2:


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday! 
He is really handsome and what a good boy waiting so nicely for his cake. The look on his face is priceless.


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

Happy birthday to a beautiful boy! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

He's a very handsome dog! Happy Birthday Kaiser!


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kaiser! He's so ready for his cake lol.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Happy birthday! :birthday: what a cutie!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Handsome boy!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated 1st Birthday Kaiser. Hope you had a great day handsome.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Cute picture of the birthday boy!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday such a handsome fella!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

happy birthday and many many more


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks guys! 

He loves the cake my daughter baked him... he had a choice of cake or chicken feet and decided to eat the cake first, lol.

He got a Frisbee as a birthday present so now the training starts on how to play with it


----------

